# Statutory Declaration in USA



## arunchauhan (Jan 8, 2017)

I am not getting employer reference letter so going to the route of Statutory Declaration.
My manager from whom I have to get Statutory Declaration is in USA as of now. Does anybody can help me with format of Statutory Declaration in USA and is it ok if he gets it done from a Bank.


----------



## arunchauhan (Jan 8, 2017)

arunchauhan said:


> I am not getting employer reference letter so going to the route of Statutory Declaration.
> My manager from whom I have to get Statutory Declaration is in USA as of now. Does anybody can help me with format of Statutory Declaration in USA and is it ok if he gets it done from a Bank.


I am applying for Australia PR 189


----------



## kudians (Jan 4, 2017)

Generally this would have to be done in front of a lawyer who is a notary. So they will have the text. As long as your manger has your RnR he can have the notary insert the legal text and have it singed in front of him. 

You can refer to page 14 on this doc at ACS website... Has some guidelines on how a SD should be prepared and also has a link to list of persons who can witness a SD.

https://more.acs.org.au/__data/asse...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf


I did mine from Singapore the text we used is as below... Lawyer said the Chapter 211 is the key text..

_AND I make this solemn declaration by virtue of the provisions of the *Oaths and Declarations Act (CHAPTER 211),* and subject to the penalties by that Act for making false statements contained in these declarations, conscientiously believing the statements in this declaration to be true in every particular._

Btw, the list of people is not limited to notaries, generally you would do with a notary as they know the legal stuff...
Hope that gives you some idea..


----------



## arunchauhan (Jan 8, 2017)

Thanks Kudians. It was helpful


----------



## hthoria (Dec 19, 2012)

arunchauhan said:


> Thanks Kudians. It was helpful



Hi Arun,

Do you mind providing me the format you used for statutory declaration ? 

I work in USA too and my current employer also does not provide document with RR.

Regards,
Harsh


----------



## abhimaan (Mar 16, 2013)

Guys can you please share the format used for a SD / affidavit from a manager in USA?

Thanks,
Raj


----------

